

Hidden Features Of Perl, PHP, Javascript, C, C++, C#, Java, Ruby, Python, Others - archon810
http://beerpla.net/2009/06/21/hidden-features-of-perl-php-javascript-c-c-c-java-ruby-python-and-others-collection-of-incredibly-useful-lists/

======
tptacek
I just eyeballed Ruby and C, and I think you're better off not knowing a lot
of this, and just keeping a whiffle bat next to your desk to use on any
teammate that uses them.

For instance, the highest-ranked Ruby "hidden features" are one-liners that
aren't faster than their multiline equivalents, but are incomprehensible if
you don't understand obscure syntax.

The highest-ranked C features include Duff's Device, which, if one of your
teammates tries to bust it out, go find a real bat. Others are GCC-specific.
One overloads the preprocessor to define domain-specific languages for FSMs.

~~~
gaius
_For instance, the highest-ranked Ruby "hidden features" are one-liners that
aren't faster than their multiline equivalents, but are incomprehensible if
you don't understand obscure syntax._

This is why they say Ruby is the new Perl.

~~~
Bjoern
No, they say Ruby is the new Perl because of the "TIMTOWTDI" paradigm.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theres_more_than_one_way_to_do_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theres_more_than_one_way_to_do_it)

------
wglb
Some of these are pretty scary. In particular, the c++ analog literals
<http://www.xs4all.nl/~weegen/eelis/analogliterals.xhtml>, multidimentional to
boot.

------
profquail
I thought that the C# list was pretty good. There's lots of little tips in
there that you might not pick up without experience (so it's a good read for
those learning the language).

